# الرد على موضوع بذرة الخردل و كيف هي أعثرت مشايخ العرب



## horusone (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*

بسم الثالوث القدوس الآب و الابن و الروح القدس الله واحد آمين 

اخوتي و أخواتي الأعزاء , سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل يكون معكم , أما بعد

اسمحوا لي أن أقتحم خلوتكم برد يحوي رأيي في موضوع بذرة الخردل و كيف هي أعثرت مشايخ العرب .

و الرد موجود في المرفقات 

سلام



*


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2009)

منور من جديد يا اخ حورس
للأسف هذا الموضوع ما زال يشغل رأي البعض بعدما ردينا عليه أكثر من سنتين: حبة الخردل و السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )

انا بصدد مراجعة بحثك و لي عودة للتعليق

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Michael (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد قوى يا horusone وجميل وممتع على الرغم من طولة ولكنة رائع بالفعل وفعلا هذا هو اسلوبهم بالتدليس بالبحث والتهريج.

شكراً مرة آخرى حيث افادنى بحثك بنقاط مهمة، والقاء الضوء على نقاط أخرى.

بعد قرائتى للبحث وبحثى بالتفاسير أستعرض أمامكم

 تفسير فتح القدير : الذى يقول "فإن حبة الخردل مثل في الصغر"

تفسير السعدى : "{ وَإِنْ كَانَ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ } التي هي أصغر الأشياء وأحقرها"

تفسير أضواء البيان : "ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة: أنه يضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة. فتوزن  أعمالهم وزناً في غاية العدالة والإنصاف: فلا يظلم الله أحداً شيئاً، وأن عمله من  الخير والشر، وإن كان في غاية القلة والدقة كمثقال حبة من خردل"*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك اخويا العزيز* *horusone** وشكرا لبحثك الممتاز وانتظر تعليقاتى ونقاط هامة سوف اضيف فيها الكثير جدا*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]بحث بسيط عن " حبّة الخرّدل " فى المراجع الإسلامية




 [/FONT]*

*1.**وفي الحديث الآخر: "أنه يُخرج من النار من كان في قلبه **أدنى أدنى مثقال حبة من خردل** من إيمان" فدلّ على أن الإيمان ينقص حتى يصير كوزن الحبة من** الخردل**، وأنه يزيد حتى يكون كالجبال.*
​*إعانة المستفيد بشرح كتاب التوحيد جـ 3 صـ 116*

​*2.** والخردلة هي: أصغر شيء يُضرب المثل بصغيرِها.*
*فهذه السماوات العظيمة في كَفِّ الرحمن والأرضون الواسعة وما فيها في كفِّ الرحمن كالخردلة في يد واحدٍ منّا، هذا تشبيه **لصغر هذه المخلوقات** بالنسبة إلى الله**، كصغر حبّة الخردل** في يد المخلوق، وليس هو من تشبيه الله سبحانه وتعالى أو صفة من صفاتِه بصفات المخلوقين، وإنّما هو تشبيه **لصغر المخلوقات** بالنسبة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى **بصغر حبّة الخردل **بالنسبة ليد المخلوق.*
​*إعانة المستفيد بشرح كتاب التوحيد جـ 4 صـ 71*

​*3.  **والخردل : حبوب دقيقة كحب السمسم هي بزور شجر يسمى عند العرب **الخردل** . واسمه في علم النبات " سينابيس " *
​*التحرير والتنوير جـ 1 صـ 2718*​
​ 
 *[FONT=&quot]4.**[FONT=&quot] وقوله { وَإِن كَانَ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِّنْ خَرْدَلٍ أَتَيْنَا بِهَا } تصوير لدقة الحساب ، وعدم مغادرته لشىء من أعمال الناس ، إذ الخردل حب فى غاية الصغر والدقة .[/FONT]*
[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]الوسيط لسيد طنطاوى جـ 1 صـ 2906*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]5*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]. **[FONT=&quot]مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ - وَزْنَ حَبَّةِ الخَرْدلِ ، أَيْ أًَصْغَرَ شَيءٍ .[/FONT]*
[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]ايسر التفاسير لأسعد حومد جـ 1 صـ 3366*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]6.**[FONT=&quot] مثقالحبة من خردل أي مقدار حبة كائنة من خردل أي وإن كان في غاية القلة والحقارة فإن حبة الخردلمثل في الصغر  .[/FONT]*
[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]تفسير ابى السعود جـ 6 صـ 71*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]7**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مثقال حبة من خردل أي إن الخصلة من الاساءة او الاحسان إن تك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مثلا في الصغر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] كحبة الخردل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*
[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]تفسير ابى السعود جـ 7 صـ 72*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]​ 
 *[FONT=&quot]8. **[FONT=&quot]والمراد وإن كان في غاية القلة والحقارة فإن حبة الخردلمثل في الصغر .[/FONT]*
[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]تفسير الألوسى جـ 12 صـ 399*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]*9**. **{ إِن تَكُ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مّنْ خَرْدَلٍ } أي إن تكن مثلاً في الصغر كحبة الخردل والمقال ما يقدر به غيره لتساوي ثقلهما وهو في العرف معلوم .*
​*تفسير الألوسى جـ 15 صـ 440*

*10. **قال الزمخشري : فمن نصب يعني مثقال ، كان الضمير للهيئة من الإساءة والإحسان ، أي كانت **مثلاً في الصغر والقماءة** ، **كحبة الخردل ، فكانت مع صغرها في أخفى موضع وأحرزه .*
​*تفسير البحر المحيط جـ 9 صـ 104*

*11. **{ يا بني إنها إن تك **مثقال حبة من خردل } أي أن الخصلة من الإحسان أو الإساءة إن تك مثلا في الصغر كحبة الخردل .*
​*تفسير البيضاوى جـ 1 صـ 284*
*
12. **وأراد بالحبة الجزء **اليسي**ر من** الخردل .*
​*تفسير الخازن جـ 4 صـ 293*

*13.  **حقرها بقوله **{حبة} وزاد في ذلك بقوله {من خردل} أي: إن تكن في الصغركحبة الخردل .*
​*تفسير السراج المنير جـ 1 صـ 3252*

*14. **الخردل : نباتُ عشبي ينبت في الحقول ، تُستعمل بذوره في الطب ، والطعام ، ويُضرب به المثل في الصغر .*
​*تفسير القطان جـ 2 صـ 436*

*15. **حبة الخردل وهي أصغر الحبوب .*
​*تفسير النيسابورى جـ1 صـ 140**3*

*16 . **وذلك أن الخردلة **سدس شعيرة** .*
​*تفسير النيسابورى جـ 5 صـ 349*

*17.  **عبارة عن مقدار ما هو **اصغر المقادير** التى توزن بها الاشياء من جنس **الخردل الذى هو اصغر الحبوب المقتاتة { فتكن } [ بس باشد آن ] اى مع كونها فى اقصى غايات الصغر .*
​*تفسير حقى جـ 10 صـ 414*
*18. **الخردل : نباتُ عشبي ينبت في الحقول ، تُستعمل بذوره في الطب ، والطعام ، ويُضرب به المثل في الصغر .*
​*تيسير التفسير للقطان جـ 3 صـ 436*

*19. **والمراد وإن كان في غاية القلة والحقارة **فإن حبة الخردل**مثل في الصغر** . *
​*روح المعانى جـ 17 صـ 55*
*20. **إن تك مثقال حبة من خردل أي إن تكن مثلا في الصغر كحبة الخردل .*
​*روح المعانى جـ 21 صـ 88*
​*21. **مثقال حبة قال الواحدي : وهذا أحسن لتقدم قوله : فلا تظلم نفس شيئا ومثقال الشيء ميزانه : أي وإن كان في غاية الخفة والحقارة فإن حبة الخردل مثل في الصغر**.*
​*فتح القدير الجامع بين فنى الرواية والدراية من علم التفسير جـ3 صـ 588*​*22. **حبة من خردل . صغيرة ضائعة لا وزن لها ولا قيمة**.*
​*فى ظلال القرآن جـ 6 صـ 10*​*4*
*23. **(خَرْدَلٍ) : **الخردل: نبات له حب صغير جدا أسود مقرّح الواحدة خردلة ويقال خردل الطعام أكل خياره وخردل اللحم قطع أعضاءه وافرة صغارا، ولحم خراديل: مقطع ومفرد ويضرب بها المثل في الضآلة وقد تقدم هذا في الأنبياء.*
​*إعراب القرآن وبيانه جـ 7 صـ 539*
*
**24. **مثلا لحبة** الخردل في الصغر والقماءة.*
​*إعراب القرآن وبيانه جـ 7 صـ 543

*

*25. أ. **حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ كناية عن العمل القليل.*​ *25.ب. **وحبة **الخردل مثل في الصغر.*​*التفسير المنير للزحيلى جـ 17 صـ 61*
​*26. **لو كانت تساوي وزن أصغر شيء، مثل وزن **حبة**الخردل .*
​*التفسير الوسيط للزحيلى جـ 2 صـ 2026*
​*27. **وَالْخَرْدَلُ: **حُبُوبٌ دَقِيقَةٌ** كَحَبِّ السِّمْسِمِ هِيَ بُزُورُ شَجَرٍ يُسَمَّى عِنْدَ **الْعَرَبِ الْخَرْدَلَ.*
​*التحرير والتنوير جـ 17 صـ 86*
​*28. **بُزُورًا **دَقِيقَةً** تُسَمَّى** الْخَرْدَلَ أَيْضًا .*
​*التحرير والتنوير جـ 21 صـ 163*
​*29. **هو نبات معروف يشبه الشيء **القليل البليغ في القلة** .*
 
*عمدة القارى شرح صحيح البخارى جـ 1 صـ 453*

*30. **وخص **الخردل** بالذكر لكمال المبالغة وهو أصغر الحبوب قدرا .*
​*فيض القدير جـ 2 صـ 456**5*

*31. **أَنَّ الْيُونَانَ قَدَّرُوا **الدِّرْهَمَ **بِ**أَرْبَعَةِ آلَافٍ وَمِائَتَيْ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ حَبِّ الْخَرْدَلِ** الْبَرِّيِّ وَقَدَّرُوا الْمِثْقَالَ بِسِتَّةِ آلَافِ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ .*
​*شرح البهجة الوردية جـ6 صـ 238*

*32. **كما أن المتأمل في كلام المقريزي، قد يفهم منه أن الدرهم الذي قدر بـ**(4200)**حبة خردل .*
​*فقه الزكاة-يوسف القرضاوى جـ 1 صـ 219*
​*33. **والله لا يظلم أحدا ما يزن **أقل مقدار** كان يعرف قبل **بحبة الخردل .*
​*فتاوى الأزهر جـ 8 صـ 319*

*34. **ولو كان العمل **خفيفاً**كحبة الخردل.*
​*فتاوى الشيخ ابن جبرين جـ 63 صـ 188*​
​*35. **والله لا يظلم أحدا ما يزن **أقل مقدار كان يعرف** قبل بحبة الخردل .*​*فتاوى دار الإفتاء المصرية جـ 8 صـ 319*
​*36. **الخردل : جمع خردلة وهو نبات عشبى يضرب به المثل فى الصغر .*
​*موسوعة فقة الإبتلاء جـ 2 صـ 13*​*37. **فجعله ستين حبة زنة الحبة مائة من حب الخردل البري المعتدل.*
​*البداية والنهاية جـ 13 صـ 216*
*38. **تعجز** عن ضبطه لصغره وخفائه وكان على قدر حبة الخردل.*
​*المستفاد من ذيل تاريخ بغداد جـ1 صـ183*​*6*
*39. **حبة الخردل : المراد به : الخردل البري ، وهي من الأوزان الدقيقة ، وتساوي حبة الخردل جزءاً من ستة أجزاء من حبة الشعير ، وعلى هذا فحبة الخردل تساوي 01033 ، 0 غراما ً ( ر : مقادير ) .*
​*معجم لغة الفقهاء جـ 1 صـ 234*​*40. **لو **كانت حبة الخردل هذه، وهي حبة **صغيرة كالسمسمة** .*​*موسوعة البحوث والمقالات العلمية 31*​
​ ​


----------



## سابور واسحق (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق​


لى تعليق بسيط ...


*هل حبة الخردل هى اصغر البذور على الارض ؟*​

 مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ - وَزْنَ حَبَّةِ الخَرْدلِ ،* أَيْ أًَصْغَرَ شَيءٍ *.

ايسر التفاسير لأسعد حومد جـ 1 صـ 3366



الخردل : نباتُ عشبي ينبت في الحقول ، تُستعمل بذوره في الطب ، والطعام ، *ويُضرب به المثل في الصغر .*
تفسير القطان جـ 2 صـ 436





 حبة الخردل *وهي أصغر الحبوب *.

تفسير النيسابورى جـ1 صـ 1403



عبارة عن مقدار ما هو اصغر المقادير التى توزن بها الاشياء من جنس الخردل *الذى هو اصغر الحبوب *المقتاتة { فتكن } [ بس باشد آن ] اى مع كونها فى اقصى غايات الصغر .

تفسير حقى جـ 10 صـ 414




 لو كانت تساوي *وزن أصغر شيء، مثل وزن حبةالخردل *.

التفسير الوسيط للزحيلى جـ 2 صـ 2026




 وخص الخردل بالذكر لكمال المبالغة *وهو أصغر الحبوب قدرا *.

فيض القدير جـ 2 صـ 4565



*توضيح هذا النقطة من جانبين مهمين :*​

الجانب الاول :

يقول ايند : فهنا السيوطي و ابن حجر يردان على المسلم الغبي الجاهل بالاسلام الذي يتمسك بان ( اصغر ) تعني على الاطلاق
فصيغ التفضيل تستخدم لغرض , و على حسب ثقافة السائل و مراده

مثل ان تقول ( افضل لاعب هو الخطيب ) و انت و مخاطبك يفهمان انك لا تقصد افضل لاعب عالميا 
فالتفضيل هنا متعلق بسابق حواركما , و بثقافة المستمع , و بهدف القائل


الجانب الثانى :

كلام المسيح مربوط مع ما بعده, فهذه البذرة الصغيرة هي من اصغر الحبوب لكن متى نبتت فهي اكبر البقول, فصغر البذرة مربوط مع حجمها بعد النمو



فالنقطة الاولى واضحة جداا



*هل الخردل شجر ؟*​

والخردل : حبوب دقيقة كحب السمسم *هي بزور شجر يسمى عند العرب الخردل *. واسمه في علم النبات " سينابيس " 

التحرير والتنوير جـ 1 صـ 2718



 وَالْخَرْدَلُ: حُبُوبٌ دَقِيقَةٌ كَحَبِّ السِّمْسِمِ *هِيَ بُزُورُ شَجَرٍ *يُسَمَّى عِنْدَ الْعَرَبِ الْخَرْدَلَ.

التحرير والتنوير جـ 17 صـ 86






*ماذا لو ؟*​

 والله لا يظلم أحدا ما يزن أقل مقدار كان يعرف قبل بحبة الخردل .

فتاوى الأزهر جـ 8 صـ 319


فماذا بعد ان يريد الشيخ ان يثبت ان بذرة الاوركيد هى الاصغر هل يصبح الله يظلم ؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*يا خبر يا ولاد المسيح!!!!*
*دا انتو مسبتلهمش حاجة يتكلموا فيها*​بحث اكتر من رائع استاذ حورس  ( بالرغم من المقدمة الطويلة )

تعليق اكتر من رائع من اخوتى 


اضافة صغيرة 

حبة الخردل كنا ندرسها فى الكلية 

 وهى لونين اسود  Black Mustard    الاسم العلمى       _Brassica nigra  _
              ابيض   white Mustard   الاسم العلمى    _Brassica albe   _

النوع الاسود  ( 1 او 2 ميلليمتر قطر )
النوع الاصفر   ( 1.5-2.5 ميلليمتر قطر )          صغير قوي





​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربنا يباركك خدمتك 
بحث رائع
*​


----------



## abdel7ak (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*هل ننكر ان التشبيه بحبة الخردل ورد في الكتاب المقدس ولماذا هذا الاتفاق على هذه البذرة بالذات؟*


----------

